# Dozer blade for CC 2550



## Jeff Greef (Aug 2, 2008)

Anybody got the skivvy on dozer blades for the 2550 series? Here's all I know:
- The CC stock part, 190-302 costs about $1,000 including mounting bracket and weights. One person said they couldn't find it.
-There is an "Arnold 190-833" which fits many MTD machines, but I got ahold of someone at CC parts who said it won't fit a 2550. Costs around $300
-Jim's tractor has a Bercomac that he says will fit a 2550, total cost around $500.

Will the Arnold fit a 2550 with some "easy" modifications?
Is the Arnold any good?
Is the Bercomac any good?
Other alternatives? I need to push dirt for grading and road making- some serious cutting into hillsides to make roads.

Any help will be appreciated. Got a used one in your backyard? I live near San Francisco.


----------

